# External HD problem "Cypress AT2LP RC42"



## cdpaul

I have a Toshiba external hd that i use to back up my most inportant files, only had it about 3 months.

After i installed windows update this week my pc wont recognise the HD, it finds new hardware which it says is "Cypress AT2LP RC42" although it never did this when i first installed it.

Ive tried a system restore but that didnt make ne difference and ive searched google but the only help seems to be in german which i had a go at but i cant figure out how to install the d/l it showed (thats if its the right one)

Can ne1 please help me???

Thanx
Paul


----------



## JohnWill

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
-------------------------- cut after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]

"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"
-------------------------- cut before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


----------



## cdpaul

Ok ill try that m8, but b4 i do there r 2 things that may be relevant!

I tried plugging my ext HD into my laptop (for the first time ever) and i got the same problem.

I have a cordless keyboard n mouse but dont know how to modify the text u gave me, will it be ok to replace them with corded keyboard n mouse and then once ive finished re-install the cordless again?

Thanx again 4 helping
Paul


----------



## JohnWill

OK, different issue anyway. If the disk fails on multiple computers, it's most likely an issue with the external drive, not the system configuration. I'd carry it to yet another machine for the final vote.


----------



## cdpaul

ok will do

Thanx


----------



## cdpaul

In case ne1 else searches the forum for this fault.

I checked on another pc and got the same error, so i opened the external case and installed the hd on my pc as "slave" and it was found by os (win xp pro) straight away.

So the fault wud seem to be in the enclosure.

Hopefully this may help some 1 else in the future.

Thanx 4 the help JohnWill :up:


----------



## JohnWill

Glad you got it figured out. The good news is those enclosures are only $20-30, so you can simply toss it and install the drive in a new one.


----------



## bugmenot

I have a USB 2.0 IDE Adapter (external). It's basically an external USB HD case without the case. Allows me to use all of my leftover HDs for backup.

Worked fine until today when windows found new hardware said it was loking for "cypress at2lp rc58". Same problem with 3 diff HDs.

Fixed it by setting the HD to slave (manual says to set it to Master and that's what I did before), plug it in, then set it back to Master and plug it in. It's not consistent though ... some fiddling on strapping is necessary.


----------



## Kevfromstevenage

Hi All,

I have just had this problem...... however I have now fixed it. It does seem to be the housing of the external hard drive. :down: 

If you remove the outer case (Carefully but with a bit of force!!!!! If that makes sense? ) then using jumpers, set the disk to slave and build into your PC. In know this takes away all the advantages of having an external drive but you will find that there is too much valuable information on there. So just go and buy another drive when pay day arrives!

I wouldn't worry wasting your time with all the coding that the chap was taking about earlier. However that could be useful one day. 

Anyway peeps, I hope you find this useful and I really hope you get your problem sorted.

P.S. This is for reference and not gospel so please don't even bother attempting to sue my back side if all goes wrong.

Cheers

Kevin


----------



## escober

yo thanks, it works. thanks


----------



## CMulcahy

I have sent out my old Firelite which was an 80 GB to FlashFixers. FlashFixer was nice enough to recover my files from the Firelite gettomg rid of the CYpress AT2LP RC42 error. They transfered all the files from my old Firelite to a new 120 GB Firelite for 100 dollars. I have had the new Firelite for about a week been working fine until today I am getting the Cypress AT2LP RC42 message. I understand somebody in this thread that they used jumpers to get rid of the problem. Where do I find the jumpers in the Firelite.


----------



## rharper

Here is the fix....it works like a champ....

http://www.mvixusa.com/support/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=74


----------

